# Professional deckhand looking for employment.



## beachaggie (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello I am looking for employment aboard a charter vessel. I have professional deckhand experience offshore working for Galveston Party Boats. Recreationally I have experience deep dropping for tiles and yellow edge, trolling for wahoo, live baiting and jigging amberjack, trolling and flatlining for kings, red/vermillion/mangrove snapper fishing, mahi fishing, ling fishing, and nightime sword fishing. I have extensive kayak fishing experience for inshore and near-shore species especially sharks. I know how to properly crimp mono and cable, can tie textbook bimini's/haywire/braid-to-mono/loops/etc, and navigate GPS and radar. I am scuba certified and have experience spearfishing for multiple species. I'm good with a gaff, hard working, and highly amicable. If you have a position available and my resume is appealing to you please contact me by either phone, email or pm.

Adrick T. Velasco

4024 Avenue R Â½ Galveston, TX (713) 933-5049 [email protected]

Education
BA, Maritime Administration in progress August 2010 â€" December 2014
Texas A&M University Galveston, TX 77550

Professional Experience
Inventory Specialist 
Bulldogâ€™s Bait Shop May 2012 â€" August 2012
â€¢	Advised clientele on products.
â€¢	Managed and maintained inventory including time and environmentally sensitive products. On multiple occasions was able to save hundreds of dollars of bait from spoiling due to environmental problems with quick thinking and resourcefulness.
Deckhand 
Galveston Party Boats Inc. May 2011- July 2011
â€¢	Responsible for preserving positive customer relations.
â€¢	Performed regular engine service and checks at the dock and while running.
â€¢	Have spent several hundred hours aboard vessels.
â€¢	Managed inventory and maintained equipment.
â€¢	Worked in a fast paced extended hour environment seven days a week.

Extracurricular Activities
Aggie Gulf Coast Fishermen at Galveston August 2012 â€" May 2014
â€¢	Held positions of Treasurer, Vice President, President and Risk Management Officer.
â€¢	Responsible for club budgeting, risk assessments, contingency planning, communicating effectively with members and other officers, emergency response planning, coordinating events and fundraisers, and coordinating community service projects.
Sea Aggies Learning Traditions Camp September 2010 â€" August 2013
â€¢	Held positions of logistics staff member, Director of Logistics and camp counselor
â€¢	Responsibilities included creating, maintaining and purchasing inventory, preparation of event logistics, coordinating logistics staff to accomplish the goals of the organization, communicating effectively with the rest of the organization

Awards
â€¢	Received William Paul Ricker Memorial Scholarship demonstrating exceptional service and leadership to Texas A&M University at Galveston.
â€¢	Received Most Improved Club Award after becoming president of Aggie Gulf Coast Fishermen at Galveston.

Tight Lines


----------

